# Free Stickers For Your Board



## Your Realatives (Mar 19, 2009)

Here's a long list of addresses where you can get free stickers (just send a self addressed stamped envelope)

Automaton-Sticker Me!
P.O. box 2126
Truckee,CA 96160

Rockstar Energy Drink
Rebecca Yops
Rockstar Inc
PO Box 27740
Las Vegas, NV 89126

Laughing Squid
P.O. box 77633
San Francisco, CA 94107

K2
Snowboard Sticker Request
4201 6th Ave. S
Seattle,WA 98108

W.R.O.N.G
1219 Flynn Rd. #206
Camarillo, CA 93012
Att. Gary Hardyt

Almost 30
3039 Greenview Dr.
Green Bay,WI 54311

Liquid Militia Core Wear
P.O. box 60921
Santa Barbara,CA 93160

Dakine
Attn:Sticker
408 Columbia Street
Hood River, OR 97031

Free Sticker
dl Clothing
P.O. Box 8421
Long Beach, CA 90808

Factory Black
16787 Beach Blvd #731
Huntington Beach, CA 92647

Streightball Distribution
c/o stickers
1177 Branham LN #392
San Jose, CA 95118

Caught Clothing
Attn:Caught Stickers
13044 87th PL NE
Kirkland,WA 98033

Neff Headwear
Attn: Sticker Guy
2111 Portola Dr, Suite B
Ventura, CA 93003

FLOW Snowboards
Attn: Sticker Dude
1021 Calle Recodo
San Clemente, CA, 92673

DAKINE
Attn: Sticker Request
408 Columbia Street
Hood River, OR 97031

If you have any more please post them!


----------



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

I know Smith has one because i just sent for some last week, but I dont want to go back and look. It's on their website.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Some other places I've gotten free stickers:

New Belgium Brewing
Spy
Mountain Hardware


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

thanks man, i sent out the sase's to rockstar flow and dakine two weeks ago. i think i'll get them anyday now!


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2009)

A little while back I submitted some product feedback to Rome via their website. I also asked for some free stickers if they could, they sent 'em out the next day.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

^^^ Thanks for the information nu Very helpful


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

Snowboarding101 said:


> A little while back I submitted some product feedback to Rome via their website. I also asked for some free stickers if they could, they sent 'em out the next day.


i know, right?! rome is awesome about giving away merch!


----------



## lions81 (Nov 19, 2008)

I've got some more:
Special Blend
Foursquare
Burton if you show some interest(a letter, poem, etc.)
Ride
Monster Energy
Alot of companies will send you stickers if you send them email.


----------



## Your Realatives (Mar 19, 2009)

Please post the adresses!


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

lions81 said:


> I've got some more:
> Special Blend
> Foursquare
> Burton if you show some interest(a letter, poem, etc.)
> ...


hey i could really use the burton address man!


----------



## lions81 (Nov 19, 2008)

For SnowboardSpaz,
All you have to do is write us a letter and send it in the mail. Send in a riding photo, a few jokes , a poem, anything at all, and we'll send you some stickers. It's just that easy.

Please mail requests to:
Stickers
Burton Snowboards
80 Industrial Pkwy
Burlington, VT 05401

it tells you the address and what to send them.


----------



## rjattack19 (Nov 7, 2008)

back in the day i sent the same email to like 15 dif. companies and i got stickers from probably 8 of them. most companies will send em with outa hitch, its free advertising afterall


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

thanks lions81! i think i'll send them a pic of my first year boarding when i learned on a burton rental, haha. g'night!


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

i also have a crapload of stickers from shayboarders website coming in the mail today. i highly recommend shooting her a pm if your interested!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Do you not realize she has a vagina as in she's not a he? I understand looks can be deceiving but come on.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

wait... huh? what? uh.... wait... :dunno:...

ba, are you kidding or are you serious? and this is not a joke... :laugh:


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

*Wait. Huh? Oh Crap!*

ok, sorry about that shay. i thought you were a guy but before just looking through your site i had never seen a pic of you not wearing a helmet or seeing that your full name is shannon. i am really sorry about that! 

thanks for the heads up, ba!!!!!!!!


----------



## trevk#07 (Nov 3, 2008)

I love stickers... especially when they are free! :thumbsup:

Do most/any of you guys/girls send an envelope to the company as well so they have something to send them back in or let the company figure that ish out?


----------



## trevk#07 (Nov 3, 2008)

And whoever got New Belgium stickers....

You mean the brewing company, yes? That's f'in siick!!!


----------



## BigC_ 13 (Dec 28, 2008)

trevk#07 said:


> I love stickers... especially when they are free! :thumbsup:
> 
> Do most/any of you guys/girls send an envelope to the company as well so they have something to send them back in or let the company figure that ish out?



That's what you do, send them an envelope with a self addressed and stamped envelope inside and they will send you some back in that envelope. Usually the bigger the envelope the better chance you have of getting bigger/more stickers.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2009)

lions81 said:


> I've got some more:
> Special Blend
> Foursquare
> Burton if you show some interest(a letter, poem, etc.)
> ...


hey do u have the address for Special Blend,Foursquare and Ride?


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2009)

that info should be located on their sites.


----------

